# ITALY VS. GREECE



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WILL BE SAILING IN THE MEDITERANEAN AND AM CURIOUS ABOUT WHICH IS THE PREFERED SAILING GROUND. IT SEEMS THAT THE MAJORITY SAIL THE ISLANDS OF GREECE. IS ITALY JUST YET TO BE DISCOVERED BY THE MASSES, OR IS GREECE THAT MUCH BETTER? WHAT ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE FOOD, AND HOW DO THE WINDS COMPARE. THANKS.


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi, We have sailed in Greece for many many years and have visited over 100 islands (see:Greek islands we visited). Some thing about Greece:
1: perfect day trips from island to island
2: many many coves, little harbours and some marinas 8although we do not prefer to stay in marinas)
3: good winds, but during the summer season the famous Meltemi may blow for several days at 6-8bf in the Aegean. Areas as the Ionan and Dodecanes are less attacked by the Meltemi.
4. food is ok, but try to avoid tourist restaurants. especially on small islands, going to the only restaurant available is a good idea!!!
5: one may still find coves where one is all alone for the night!
6: during hight season especially in the Cyclades and Ionian sea it may become crowdy with lots of charters
7: small harbours are very cheap to stay, coves are free, this in contrast to for example Croatia, which is quite expensive
8: hardly bouys to stay on, but mostly good achor grounds
9: try the "Navily" app to see where you all can go to.
10: we just love it!!!!!!!!

Now Italy, 
On the Adria (east) side ot Italy there are hardly islands (exept Trimeti Islands) and also hardly protected coves, so one has to stay in harbours or marinas.
South of Italy is not a charter area, so not crowded but also not many facilities
West Italy has several islands (Liparian islands, Ponza, Capri, Sizilie etc). The Liparian islands are vulcanic so anchoring is somewhat more difficult (steep waters).
Winds in summer are moderate.
The whole west Italian side is less cheap
In August the western area is crowded
Italy in general is more costly than Greece.
Croatia is the most expensive!

If you need more detailled information 8especially on Greece) just let me know.
Klazien


----------



## Arenella (Jan 18, 2019)

For the past ten years, I have wintered in Italy and cruised in Greece. Italy (non-Adriatic) is doable for the experienced sailor outside the main season (June-August), when it becomes crowded (but without the cameraderie with fellow cruisers, as these are mostly locals on extended day trips), and absurdly expensive. Not enough coves (excpt. Sardinia) to avoid marinas. By contrast, in Greece, Italians are the nicest, most hospitable and technically helpful of all the many cruising nations you will find there in summer. Much, much cheaper. No need for marinas, ever, as services are available at municipal piers. Never more than five hours away, and mostly much less, from a safe anchorage. In the Ionian, too little wind, but heaven for the sensible sailor willing to do 3 knots in perfect peace. (Charterers think that any destination 50m distant is more attractive than one 20 m away, and invariably motor...) In the Agean, too much wind in the afternoon. For a family holiday in this wonderful region, iron planning discipline is needed to avoid the afternoon meltemi. Here, too, less is more!


----------



## hello_guys (Apr 30, 2021)

Klazien1711 said:


> Hi, We have sailed in Greece for many many years and have visited over 100 islands (see:Greek islands we visited). Some thing about Greece:
> 1: perfect day trips from island to island
> 2: many many coves, little harbours and some marinas 8although we do not prefer to stay in marinas)
> 3: good winds, but during the summer season the famous Meltemi may blow for several days at 6-8bf in the Aegean. Areas as the Ionan and Dodecanes are less attacked by the Meltemi.
> ...


Hello Klazien,
Me and my wife are planning on visiting Greece hopefully during this summer. We are both fully vaccinated. This is our third time visiting Greece and we are gonna travel across the Ionian islands, which are in the western part of Greece. Any advices?


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

hello_guys said:


> Hello Klazien,
> Me and my wife are planning on visiting Greece hopefully during this summer. We are both fully vaccinated. This is our third time visiting Greece and we are gonna travel across the Ionian islands, which are in the western part of Greece. Any advices?


From north to south:
The island Paxi with the very nice village Gaio,
mainland cost; Syvota and Parga
Island Kefalonia the village Assos, but NOGO is Fiskardo: very loud many party yachts and crouded
The island Meganissi with its many coves, nice are both harbours of the villiages Vathi and Spartagorio (were you can also anchor).
The island Ithaki with Vathi, Kioni and Frikes
My favourite islands are Kastos and Kalamos
Also a beautifull is the large shallow bay behind the halfisland Petalas east Ionian.
Be aware that in July and August it may be crowded and Flottillias blog the harbours.... but as there are many many coves You will always find a place to anchor.
We also hope to be in Greece this summer, comming from Italy and planning to sail to Crete.
Have a save trip! and who knows we meet eachother in the Ionian? Our boat is a Wouquiz Centurion 40 named Rûzje Wyn.
Klazien


----------



## hello_guys (Apr 30, 2021)

Many many thanks for all these information. I also read about Paxi and a friend of mine suggested me Lefkada island. Hope that we can visit all these beautiful places that you suggested. Right now we are looking for chartering a catamaran for at least two weeks. Do you have any websites in mind?
P.S. You should definitely visit Chania in the western part of Crete and Agios Nikolaos in the eastern part.


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

hello_guys said:


> Many many thanks for all these information. I also read about Paxi and a friend of mine suggested me Lefkada island. Hope that we can visit all these beautiful places that you suggested. Right now we are looking for chartering a catamaran for at least two weeks. Do you have any websites in mind?
> P.S. You should definitely visit Chania in the western part of Crete and Agios Nikolaos in the eastern part.


I would suggest Padomar. We chartered with them for many years and were extremely happy, very personal, helpfull and during the charter time alway fast with help when needed. www.padomar.gr [email protected]
You may reference to me when contacting them and say Olga our greetings. They provide mostly yachts and catamarans of private owners.
Kind regards Klazien


----------



## hello_guys (Apr 30, 2021)

Klazien1711 said:


> I would suggest Padomar. We chartered with them for many years and were extremely happy, very personal, helpfull and during the charter time alway fast with help when needed. www.padomar.gr [email protected]
> You may reference to me when contacting them and say Olga our greetings. They provide mostly yachts and catamarans of private owners.
> Kind regards Klazien


Thank you. I will check them out and I will inform you about the results


----------



## hello_guys (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello,
So I visited Padomar but I couldn't find a catamaran for the specific dates that we are looking for. A greek friend of mine suggested me Ενοικιάσεις Σκαφών Αναψυχής | BednBlue , so I'm gonna check them out too. If you have any other websites in mind, please don't hesitate to contact me!


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

hello_guys said:


> Hello,
> So I visited Padomar but I couldn't find a catamaran for the specific dates that we are looking for. A greek friend of mine suggested me Ενοικιάσεις Σκαφών Αναψυχής | BednBlue , so I'm gonna check them out too. If you have any other websites in mind, please don't hesitate to contact me!


I suggest that you write to Padomar by emal directly ([email protected]) in stead of looking at the homepage. They can help finding a catamaran even if its not on their homepage! An other large Greek charter company is Kiriacoulis http://www.kiriacoulis.com/charter/. We chartered with them before we discovered Padomar. They have many bases all over Greece.
Kind regards Klazien


----------



## hello_guys (Apr 30, 2021)

I'll check them too. Again I have to thank you so much for your help.


----------

